# Raw supplier in south of England



## Roxy the staf (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi again guys 


Just wandered if any of you could help
I'm in Southampton and I'm looking for a new raw food supplier

I don't mind travelling upto 100 miles as it is only going to be once a month

So do any of you have a good supplier I can use


Cheers all

P.s 
I have looked through the supplier list but can find any within a decent distance


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Considering how much it will cost to travel up to 100 miles, why not have it delivered? Some of the raw suppliers will use courier delivery if their customers aren't in their normal delivery area.


----------



## Roxy the staf (Jan 2, 2013)

Trouble I have is because of work I don't kno w from one day to the next if I'm going to be home, most of the time I'm only told late evening where I'm working to so makes deliveries very hard.

But if I could collect thn I could just drive up when I have a day of or only a few hrs work etc.

Guess I could ask a neighbour if needed but they are both old and wouldn't feel right them moving such a large amount of food


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Roxy the staf said:


> Trouble I have is because of work I don't kno w from one day to the next if I'm going to be home, most of the time I'm only told late evening where I'm working to so makes deliveries very hard.
> 
> But if I could collect thn I could just drive up when I have a day of or only a few hrs work etc.
> 
> Guess I could ask a neighbour if needed but they are both old and wouldn't feel right them moving such a large amount of food


It can be difficult when you're not at home but do you have a porch, back yard, access through a garden gate or somewhere a parcel can be left? I have to have my raw food delivered by courier and it does come well packaged in polystyrene boxes and stays well frozen, so if it was left somewhere safe it would be OK. Or if your neighbour is just next door could you leave a key with them and get them to open up so delivery could be to your house/garage/etc?


----------



## Roxy the staf (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't realise it came packed to stay frozen, I assumed it needed to go in freezer ASAP 

Do you have any recommendations for a supplier that is well priced that will deliver?

Many thanks


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

There MIGHT be a supplier here that could help you x

Delivering to all or most of UK

Basils dog food - BARF Raw Dog Food Suppliers Basils Dog Food Home - UK and Eire
Berriewood Pet Supplie - Berriewood wholesale supplies: Royal Canin, Dog Food & Pet Accessories Block mince nationally full range local to Halstead, Essex
Durham Animal Feeds - DAF Petfood - Parts of England, Southern Scotland.
Honeys Real Dog food - Real, Raw, Organic Dog Food Supplier - Home
Landywoods - Landywood Pet Foods : Home - most of the country but not Scotland
Manifold Valley Meats - Manifold Valley Meats » Manifold Valley Meats - Nationwide next day delivery £10
Natural Instinct - Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice. - mainland UK
Nurturing by Nature - Nurturing By Nature BARF Diet Raw Natural Dog Cat Pet Food - most of country £6.99/20kg
Perfect pet food - Barf Pet Food | Pet Foods Raw Dog Food, Cat Food & Pet Health Supplements - Nationwide delivery £9.99
Prize Choice - Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals - Nationwide delivery excluding a few areas
Raw2Paw - Home - Raw2Paw - (DAF, Natural Instinct and Free Range distributor) Nationwide delivery using courier as well as deliveries to the South West, South East, Midlands and South Wales with own van.
Raw to go (DAF distributor) Home & Announcements - most of country, surcharges for some of Scotland
Springfield Poultry Organic Chicken & Turkey | Free Range Chicken & Turkey Online | Springfield Poutlry, Herefordshire - Nationwide delivery £10
They love it They Love It Dog Food Nationwide next day delivery. £6.00/20kg
Woldsway - English Rabbit and Other Meats - Nationwide with varying delivery prices
Wolf tucker - Adult BARF raw dog food in the WolfTucker CANIS & PRIMAL brands. - UK except some of Scotland
.
Delivering to specific areas

Dundee Petfood - HOME | Dundee Pet Food Delivery - free delivery in Dundee, delivers to 75% Scotland
Muddypawz - www.muddypawz.co.uk - Forres, Scotland - Varying delivery rates
Goody 4 Paws - - Radcliffe, Manchester Natural Diet 
Clearaday pets - Home - Clearday Raw Feeds 
- delivery in the Merseyside area
Nixon's Farm Shop in Heald Green - Nixons Farm Shop Cheshire | - Heald Green, Cheshire
Jays Animal Feeds - www.jaysanimalfeeds.co.uk - Doncaster
Lincs pets - Home - Nottingham, Lincolnshire, Derby, Humber etc
Knight Pet Supplies Ltd Knight Pet Supplies - delivery in Birmingham areas only
Martins Meats - Martins Meats - Catering Butchers - Cheltenham - Gloucestershire - Cotswolds - Free local delivery Cheltenham, Gloucestershire & area
Cymrag blaidd pets - http://cymraegblaidd.com - delivery in North and Mid Wales
TPMS - TPMS Animal Feeds - Green Tripe - The Dogs Dinner - Weekly Deliveries in the Midlands,West Country and South Wales
Albion Meat Product Albion Meat Products | Quality Pet Food - Southern & Central England
Dog food company - Suppliers of Raw Dog Food | Tripe | Chicken Mince | Beef Mince | Lamb Mince | Whole Rabbit - Central and Southern England (except London)
Naturally Healthy Dogs[NHD]- NHDNaturallyHealthyDogs - Home DAF Distributor in Royston, Herts. Delivers up to 45-50 miles by appointment
Mobile pet foods - Mobile Pet Foods Ltd - London and South East
Davids Doggie Dinners - Davids Doggie Dinners - DAF and Natural Instinct supplier in Gillingham - Kent, Essex, Sussex and Surrey 
HOME - CORNWALL
Raw Dog Food IRELAND


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Rawisbest said:


> There MIGHT be a supplier here that could help you x
> 
> Delivering to all or most of UK
> 
> ...


DAF don't deliver raw food nationwide.


----------



## Rawisbest (Oct 7, 2012)

Sarahferret said:


> DAF don't deliver raw food nationwide.


Sorry, I only copied this from a group I am on- DAF have suppliers around the country- I have used them and I'm up in Edinburgh.

Sorry to mislead.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Rawisbest has given you a great list to plough through so hopefully you'll find someone that suits.

I use some DAF products, some minces and chunks, and although DAF don't deliver to where I live you should be able to get it couriered from one of their suppliers if you want to try DAF stuff. I used Raw2Paw after having a bad experience with RawToGo, Raw2Paw gave great service and my delivery arrived less than 48 hours after ordering - I ordered late afternoon, picked and packed next day and delivered the following day.

I'm sure there are plenty of other recommendations so if you see something you like just come back and ask about people's experience of the company and the quality of the products.


----------

